# Do rainbow sharks and platies get along?



## bessiegirl

Do rainbow sharks and platies get along in a fish tank together?
What other fish get along with rainbow sharks or platies?
i would like to buy more fish soon but i dont know what really go together!

thanks


----------



## Guest

What size tank do you have?

In a big enough tank (~30g+), Rainbow sharks will be fine with Platies. They get around 6 inches, so you'd want atleast a 30g for one. Larger is better though.


----------



## bessiegirl

I have a 26g and i had 2 rainbow sharks but one jumped out of the tank over night which was weird bc there wasnt really a gap bt the water an the lid... but its better that i only have 1 now so they wont fight! but the shark i do still have it like claimed territory so if any of the other fish goes by the plant it chases them away 
will that bring stress to the fish being chased away?


----------



## tikotaz

*It may*

It may stress the other fish, though don't worry about it, as long as they have hiding spots incase the shark comes out they have areas to hide in. Though there is also a liquid called stress enzyme or something like that, helps to unstress the fish abit. You can try that if you notice them acting a little strange, though make sure to have some hiding spots for your normal fish. In case the shark comes a calling.


----------



## bessiegirl

ok thanks.yea i have some hiding spots i am going to get more. and my rainbow shark has like a spot in the plant and just lays there does that means it wants to lay its eggs if its a female. Oh and i have the stress relief stuff to help too! which is good.


----------



## Guest

I think Rainbow sharks just kind of keep to themselves. Is it just hiding alot or just sitting in one spot? They usually guard their territory, so that may be what its doing.


----------



## FishHead

i have a rainbow in a tank with gouramis and minor serpae tetras. he does fine and just hangs out on his own. he doesnt bother my cories whatsoever either. they do prefer alot of dark hiding spots so make sure you can provide that.


----------

